# growing plants



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is it possible to make my plants to grow faster if I leave the light on 24/7? or it doesn't work?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pretty sure plants need to rest like everything else, if you leave it on 24/7 the only growth you're get is algae.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah Dark vs Ligh cycle. 

Plants go through photosynthesis when the lights on and convert carbon dioxide into glucose and oxygen during the night... I think thats called the Kreb's Cycle. If I remember correctly from High school. Any plant biologists here? lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Most plants won't make use of the extra hours of lights. They simply shut down and stop processing photosynthesis regardless if there is light or not. The only exception are algaes which can continuously grow in the pressense of light. So the only benefit to extended hours of light are algae.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Storm (Feb 21, 2011)

So to further explorer this question... Is there a way to tell how much light a plant can absorb before it shuts down and needs to "sleep" for the night. I would think that the best way to maximize your plant growth is to determine the max they can use before it goes to waste.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

i guess if you can remain other factors constant, e.g. Water surface agitation, no livestock, light on 24 hrs. And to measure the amount of dissolved oxygen level in the tank will help you to see when the plants stop producing oxygen and start consuming them?


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Storm said:


> So to further explorer this question... Is there a way to tell how much light a plant can absorb before it shuts down and needs to "sleep" for the night. I would think that the best way to maximize your plant growth is to determine the max they can use before it goes to waste.


Yup, usually it's about 12-13 hours max since that's the most sunlight a plant can get in the tropics (where most of the plants come from). Usually the plants will show physical signs when it shuts down (like folding its leaves).

A little side note: I realized that you can alter/reset the plants day/night cycle by giving it a blackout for a day, and then set the cycle at whatever you want it to be


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

IME, if the light isn't intense, having it on for more hours results in more and better growth.

As for plants needing a daily period of darkness, well, it depends on the plant. Many plants use the length of the darkness period to determine when to flower or to go dormant. For vegetative growth, many plants will just carry on photosynthesizing and growing as long as they can get light and their other requirements.

Your best bet would be to try longer hours and see if that causes algae problems. If not, keep increasing the hours. Expect different plants to respond differently. But note that constant light can be stressful to your fish and other animals.

Btw, it's the Calvin cycle in photosynthesis. There are so-called 'light reactions' and 'dark reactions'. The latter don't require darkness, they just don't need light. Plants, like other living things, metabolize 24/7, consuming oxygen to convert sugars into CO2 and water and energy. In the light, they use energy to convert CO2 and water into sugars and oxygen -- photosynthesis. The Krebs cycle is the aerobic part of metabolism.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess the question have already been answered. Spike plants are usually the easiest ot spot. They simply closed up or fold into a bud. I think they have an 8 or 9 hours cycle.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

5318008 said:


> Yup, usually it's about 12-13 hours max since that's the most sunlight a plant can get in the tropics (where most of the plants come from). Usually the plants will show physical signs when it shuts down (like folding its leaves).
> 
> A little side note: I realized that you can alter/reset the plants day/night cycle by giving it a blackout for a day, and then set the cycle at whatever you want it to be


Will it cause anything if plant used to night time photo period to be lighted a few hour at blackout of a day . I am thinking of shifting night to day for my planted tank , night time has cheaper power bill.


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

ganim said:


> Will it cause anything if plant used to night time photo period to be lighted a few hour at blackout of a day . I am thinking of shifting night to day for my planted tank , night time has cheaper power bill.


Shouldn't make a difference, cuz once the plant is sleeping it'll stay asleep (even with the light on). I think. Cuz I grow some plants at night too (so that I can use the same light for 2 tanks) and during the day time it receives some sunlight from my window, and still recognizes it's 'day time' at night.


----------

